# Average price on taxidermy school?



## archeryshooter

If you want to learn get some GOOD videos to get started I did and then did a few but I joined my state taxidermy association and competed and did not win much at first but I got top advice from some of the best in the nation . I then did take some blue ribbons. I talked to some people that went to schools and they said they wouldnt do it again. or maybe find someone whos good and probley not close by you can pay to teach you and do it one on one. Like shooting archery do it one step at a time schools may make it a crash course and its alot to absorb at once. PM me anytime and I will help you with some things if I can.


----------



## Matt D

Joining your state association is a great investment. You will have the opportunity to learn alot from the various seminars they hold. Plus, if you enter something, and I encourage you to do so, you will get a critique from the judges which you can build on in your next mount. Along with that, I would strongly recommend spending time with individual artists on your wts/gameheads, birds, fish, etc. I have had so many guys take courses through me that spent some time, and alot of money on the bigger schools only to be rushed through the training. Invest in some good one on one training and you will be better off in the long run.


----------



## P&y only

If that was meaders school. It's not fair to compare him to an average school. The man is the World Champion of Whitetails. That's just a little above average. Is it a lot of money? yes! Is there a better person to learn from? I doubt it.


----------



## archeryshooter

matt d said:


> joining your state association is a great investment. You will have the opportunity to learn alot from the various seminars they hold. Plus, if you enter something, and i encourage you to do so, you will get a critique from the judges which you can build on in your next mount. Along with that, i would strongly recommend spending time with individual artists on your wts/gameheads, birds, fish, etc. I have had so many guys take courses through me that spent some time, and alot of money on the bigger schools only to be rushed through the training. Invest in some good one on one training and you will be better off in the long run.


ditto!


----------



## archeryshooter

P&y only said:


> If that was meaders school. It's not fair to compare him to an average school. The man is the World Champion of Whitetails. That's just a little above average. Is it a lot of money? yes! Is there a better person to learn from? I doubt it.


There are exceptions to every rule But there are other world champions out there too at the competitions that will help you also. Heck Im sure he learned alot from other people too!


----------



## HERKYnHAWKS

Thank you all for the advice and input, Im looking into joining my state association now. And no it wasnt meaders... it was huttons. Im not talking negative on any school I was just trying to get input from anyone knowledgeable in this field. This is a whole new side of the outdoors world im interested in and just trying to get some insight. Thanks again


----------



## horsedoctor

The Iowa show & competition is coming up March 15-17. Join ITA, attend the show, seminars and talk to lots of people. That would be a great way to get a lot of information & make some contacts.


----------



## HERKYnHAWKS

Did i read the ita right, you must have a taxidermy liscense to join the ita, and must be a ita memeber to go to the show?


----------



## Matt D

You have to join any state association to enter in the competition. Not sure about the license, some states require it, some don't. Eitherway, joining and competing is going to help you in the long run.


----------



## horsedoctor

HERKYnHAWKS said:


> Did i read the ita right, you must have a taxidermy liscense to join the ita, and must be a ita memeber to go to the show?


 You need an Iowa Taxi license ($17.50) to join ITA. Need ITA membership & meeting registration to attend seminars. The show is open to the public to view mounts for free after noon on Saturday & Sunday morning.


----------



## HERKYnHAWKS

horsedoctor said:


> You need an Iowa Taxi license ($17.50) to join ITA. Need ITA membership & meeting registration to attend seminars. The show is open to the public to view mounts for free after noon on Saturday & Sunday morning.


Horsedoctor, thank you!!!


----------

